# Campaigning workshop - Sat 29 March - 1/2 day (FOC) - a few places left!



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Do you want to get involved in training for the benefit of everyone suffering the effects of infertility?
A workshop will take place on *Saturday 29 March* in *NICVA, Duncairn Gardens, Belfast from 10am - 1pm* (Conference Room B). Details are below 
"Infertility Network and Ace babes will be running a training session on Saturday 29th March in NICVA, from 09.40am (breakfast) until 1pm (followed by lunch). We are opening the workshop up to all I N UK staff, I N UK and Ace Babes support group members and volunteers. 
The workshop is entitled " *Telling your story for the benefit of others*" and the main skills we hope you may improve on the day are your *writing/presenting* skills. This will be a great opportunity to improve your skills, gain confidence and socialise/network with the others.
_Please note you won't be exposed to the media at or after the training or asked to present or discuss anything you feel uncomfortable about. _
Barry Turley, PR and Public Affairs Consultant will be facilitating the workshop *with complete confidentiality*. Barry is a leading lobbyist specialising in health. Barry was a former BBC and RTE journalist and a former Director of communications for a major N. Ireland Political Party. In conjunction with the Endometriosis Support Group (N. Ireland), Barry helped organise and facilitate an information meeting/campaign recently for women suffering from endometriosis in N. Ireland. As a result, a new Regional Endometriosis Centre and Network is in the process of being developed for those suffering from this devastating medical condition. 
In line with NICE Guidance (2013), we want *up to three NHS treatment cycles* for the 1 in 6 couples in N. Ireland struggling with infertility and the Health & Social Care Board are currently reviewing the NICE Guidance (2013) *so this is a critical time to voice our opinion and campaign!!!*

Travel expenses will be covered and breakfast/lunch provided. Parking is available in the vicinity and is free of charge. 
Hoping to hear from you soon. Places will be provided on a first come basis. Thanks in anticipation.


*Sharon*
[email protected]


----------

